# CHUGGING!!!!!!please help?



## B4ThaiGuy (Apr 12, 2006)

Don;t know whats wrong with my car. 
The cars want to chug real bad after idling, the engine. The check engine light car is on and after it dies out! 
There must have been a code! right?
I'm not sure if there is anyone with one of these c4 (? I think or/c5 ?) not to sure, but I also happen to think there is a bad trans. mount and/or engine mount?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: CHUGGING!!!!!!please help? (B4ThaiGuy)*

There has to be a code that can help you. You should Vag-Com it and see what shows up.


----------

